# 'Cool' car stickers!



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok guys, so I'm quite into car stickers, mainly in the top left hand corner of the windscreen.

Now I know some wills ay don't bother and it will look crap etc but I like em so please leave the hating out!

Just wonder what stickers you guys might have? What looks good! I currently have a down & out Mini sticker and a Monster logo which I will be ditching before the show I'm attending at the weekend!

Suggestions and pics please! :wave:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

One of these adorns my rear screen


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

like that!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got the OCD clean one obviously, then a dodo juice one on a side window and some twingo133.net stickers (which are tiny and out of the way) then this one.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got a Wax Daddy one in the windscreen & a Help for Heroes tax disc holder.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I had an OCD clean one but the green was a different tone to the others and was slightly damaged so I took it off! Maybe I should order another?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i prefer the exterior OCD ones personally! i usually hate external stickers!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

UKDM y0!  my own little tongue in cheek logo.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

hehe loving the ukdm one!

The sticker all jap cars seem to get that iirc means novice on the race track or whatever always makes me laugh.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

when i finally get my car lowered on the polished alloys, im getting this one for the back

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/You-Like-Viny...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item8e089b851f


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


>


Your numberplate appears to be on fire :lol: 

______________________

Nice to see our 'OCD' ones :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Viper said:


> Your numberplate appears to be on fire :lol:
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Nice to see our 'OCD' ones :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol: well it makes a change from normal! :lol: it is usually slowly covering itself in carbon black soot :lol:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Gotta live in Devon but:

http://www.newdevonarmy.co.uk/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=5


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

booya!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

This is the only sticker you'll ever need! hahaha (well I put it on my Megane)


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Did someone say PEDOBEAR?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

haha i have the chuck norris one above

also got a DC sticker at DC11 yesterday which i belive is 'cool' as it looks like the DC shoes logo.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers for the replies everyone! I'm liking the DC shoes logo and I like the facebook one but that chuck norris sticker is epic! Me thinks me wants one!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I got mine off e-bay mate so have a hunt on there and you'll get one no problem.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a quick look but can't seem to see one! I'll keep searching!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Had a quick look but can't seem to see one! I'll keep searching!


Havea look on volkswagenstickers.co.uk and their eBay shop.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VTEC-DECAL-ST...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item53e7f9024a

One of my favs :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

b9rgo1234 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VTEC-DECAL-ST...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item53e7f9024a
> 
> One of my favs :thumb:


Quite like that! Without the VTEC bit though! lol


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Havea look on volkswagenstickers.co.uk and their eBay shop.


I have made a purchase! Not telling you what it is yet though! :car:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

"cool" car stickers ? isnt that a complete oxymoron ? :lol:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NURBURGRING-N...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2564d25887

I'm a fan of the "neverbeen" mickey take sticker.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

bigmc said:


>


A Jimmy Carr classic 

2 in the goo, 1 in the poo


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

nick.s said:


> A Jimmy Carr classic
> 
> 2 in the goo, 1 in the poo


Ohhhhh so that's what that means! Lol


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Ohhhhh so that's what that means! Lol


There are many versions, that one is the shocker, the show stopper is one to see.

I love stickers, i didnt know about the OCD one so i think i will get one of them!

I have a "Built Not Bought" sticker, looks like this.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My Mrs has a shocker sticker on the glass roof of her car.










Also a couple from my old VW Lupo


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

nick.s said:


> A Jimmy Carr classic
> 
> 2 in the goo, 1 in the poo


Or 2 in the Pink, 1 in the Stink!:thumb:

My old 911 had one sticker on it in the rear window!
"I love titwanks!"

My mom wasn't too impressed when she saw it!!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Unfortunately they're not proper vinyls so they began to crinkle after a few weeks in the rain


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Unfortunately they're not proper vinyls so they began to crinkle after a few weeks in the rain


Liking that! Looks smart!


----------

